# uhm..can i train my pigeon like a hawk does?(like perching on ur arm,etc)..how?



## FrostFox09 (Nov 22, 2009)

how can i train my pigeon like a hawk/falcon?(like perching in ur arm,flying aboove u without going away,etc.)

help me pls..

thx..

-frost foxsnow


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont know how to train a pigeon to fly around without going away but yes you can train them to perch on your hand.

What I did is that for one of my cute white pigeon, I used to let him out of the best box on the morning and place the feed in my hand, repeating everyday without fail, and then used to keep the feed in my hand and stand a little far so that she has to fly over to my hand to get the feed. Naturally the pigeon got accustomed to the same and fly over to my hand when held out even if she has no feed and even if she is not hungry. 

Give a try if you want  The same pigeon does fly onver to my mother's head greeting her when ever she visits the loft and I have no idea why, so beware of "side effects" or rather "side activites"


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes, but I think you have to start with them right out of the nest, and they need to be accepting of your handeling from the beginning...there is a member here called petrollers, and he has clips on youtube of his birds he takes out to parks and flys them, he calls them back and they fly to him and land on his hand..it really is amazing. maybe you can look his name up here or on youtube and check it out.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

You sure can ,however Spirit Wings is right.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

All my squeakers I handraised are flying this way. Only problem is that you can fly only one at the time, otherwise they start fighting who will perch higher and I end up locking them separately. Pigeons are easy to teach, providing that you have time to tame them first.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Easy to teach them to land on your arm, but if you fly them, I don't think that you can control how far they fly. How do you get them to just stay around? Most of my birds will come to my arm, and many, when I call a particular bird. And some of these were not that young when I got them. Time and patience. Work with them a lot. The more time you put into them, the more they will give back. Have fun.


----------



## yearsexperience (Nov 21, 2009)

I have just recently started training my roller. She is getting use to me. But its hard because she is old. Recommend training at younger age, so they know you.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

mine always prefer my head!!lol


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have 2 Indain fantails for my grandsons and they are the friendliest things! We got them at about 3 mo's and from day one they wanted to perch on your shoulder-no training! Now, whenever I clean the loft, the female in particular likes to sit on my shoulder or back and "supervise"! Don't know if all fans are like this but mine are like house cats!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> mine always prefer my head!!lol


sounds like you need a "special" hat..with a cape on your shoulders too...Charis has one....you should ask her about it.....lol...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, I think we all know what pigeon clothes are. LOL. I hate them on my head. I need the hat. Most of mine don't land there, as I hate it, and shoo them off. Anywhere else I don't mind, but stay off the head. LOL.


----------



## FrostFox09 (Nov 22, 2009)

wow...

thx a lot to all of u..

i guess i cant train them..


----------



## SPedigrees (Oct 27, 2004)

_---Originally Posted by altgirl35 
mine always prefer my head!!lol ----_

Mine does too. She loves to re-style my hair, but I don't care.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Be careful what you ask for!!*

YES, IT IS POSSIBLE!

Time and patience is the key!

Be around them as much as time allows.

Talk to them in a gentle voice whenever you are around them. 

Generally, it is best to train them at a young age, but many times the older

ones will come around too, as I have come to discover._note: picture from this past 2009 summer. Date on camera was wrong._


----------



## pidge-girl (Jun 10, 2009)

I had one Tumbler cross named Spider, and he actually knew his name. If my flock was out flying I could call his name really loudly and he would come down and land... on my head lol. Some birds just prefer it to your arms/hands i guess.
I started out by saying his name to him at feeding time or when I gave him treats or while I let him out, all positive things, so he began to realize 'Spider' meant something good. Pigeons are really smart and get things pretty easily. 
I also had him from when he was a baby, so I spent a lot of time with him and he was used to being handled, which made it easier. 
One of his best tricks was I could show him a Sunflower seed and he would make a right hand turn in a circle, and if I showed him a Safflower seed he would make a left hand turn/circle.
I had a lot of time as a kid growing up in the country haha.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lots of mine know their names. I do the same thing, repeating their name many times as I am feeding them peanuts. I can go into the loft and call one by name and that one will look at me, and then I raise my arm, and it will come to me. They're very smart birds, and respond to love and treats.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine just land on my back - when I'm bent over


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Mine just land on my back - when I'm bent over


Well................they do that too. LOL. The back I don't mind. The head is off limits, and most of them know that.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Love the photo, Victor! You're .. ummm .. sorta covered in pigeons! 

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes Victor, that is a good shot! LOL.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

only if u hand raise the , chances are they will perch on your arms, and wont fly away, ever
i was lucky enough to raise a feral, and we used to spend a lot of time outside and he never left my sight, was laying on my ars, my legs, and he fallowed me around,,, everywhere i went


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well If U Hand Rase Them When They Are Young Or Just Keep Em Hunglry And Just Use Food


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

I've been training an older bird and it took about a month to make him fly to my arms when it's feeding time. He comes on a whistle and it took alot of time and patience. On the other hand, another one I trained will perch on my shoulder as I walk around. But they have their own little minds. Sometimes they just don't listen, act like they are deaf or something. That's when patience comes in, get their attention and lure them back. It could happen. Right now, I have one training and he stays inside the house in his own little cage. I try to fly him with the flock once a day.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. They sure do have their own little minds. LOL. Bringing one in while training him is a good idea. Easier to get his attention this way. Let us know how it goes with him.


----------

